

What Facebook's New Campus Design Tells Us About the Company  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/design/2012/08/what-facebooks-new-campus-design-tells-us-about-company/3102/

======
arocks
I am not sure if "open plan" offices are the best for programming
productivity. Even early books like "Peopleware" bemoan the chaotic and
reactive atmosphere to be highly unproductive as it interrupts the _flow_.

Even recent studies [1] show that open plan office are detrimental to employee
health. At least Google seems to have a good mix of cubicles and individual
rooms.

[1]:
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5isNavMO9o...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5isNavMO9o6zbGyIt5rUipieaJdtA)

------
jamesaguilar
Tiny data point . . . extrapolate. Great recipe for tech journalism.

------
joshu
i have to wonder if JumpCrissCross is a shill for theatlantic. two posts on
the front page at the same time, from the same site?

~~~
thezilch
Or just frequents there (and here) and submits "everything?" What would
Ockham's say?

~~~
joshu
i did spam abatement on delicious for years. look at his history; it's half
theatlantic.

also, both things hit the front page with zero comments. that's rare. so i
suspect a voting ring, too.

~~~
thezilch
I had looked, prior to my first comment. Most of his Atlantic posts don't
generate many or any points, individually. If his theatlantic post-frequency
is our only signal, I'd just as soon have the same assumptions for nytimes,
economist, or bloomberg -- look past the last 30 submissions. I still suspect
we are only witnessing a guy who submits "all the things" from the homepage of
<insert today's favorite source>, and possibly just got lucky, today, with a
slow and late night; though, one of the submissions is pushing 60 comments, as
of this post.

